
Overlooked water loss in plants could throw off climate models - okket
http://www.nature.com/news/overlooked-water-loss-in-plants-could-throw-off-climate-models-1.22206
======
Gravityloss
IIRC, IANAC, the context: Plants keep their leaf pores open to get CO2 inside
the leaf for photosynthesis. On the other hand, they lose water if they keep
them open. With more CO2 in the atmosphere, they can keep the stomata a little
bit more closed and grow the same with less water loss, meaning drier areas
could get greener, droughts might not hurt so much etc.

But now it seems this effect might have been overestimated.

